# All At Sea - Well Trying To Be



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

I need help from some sophisticated, stylish and tasteful gentlemen, hence:









This year is our 25th wedding anniversary and the 710 suddenly announces that she thinks we should go on a cruise as we have never been on one.

So my question is simple - mainly because I donâ€™t know what to ask specifically - but any advice on the good and bad ships, companies, ( which ones I should touch with a barge pole) routes, web links etc most gratefully received. For example Iâ€™ve been told to always look for a British crew.

I Know thatâ€™s a bit vague, but Iâ€™m all at sea with this (pun definitely intended). Off to the bookshop this afternoon to look for â€˜How to cruiseâ€™ if there is no such book there should be.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

[You will be very very lucky if you find a cruise company with a British crew, but don't worry about it to much. British officers is a plus. Carnival and Princess spring to mind as companies I haven't heard to much about - thats a good thing as I work on the dark side ad hear a lot of bad things about some companies.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Well done and congratulations on the 25th wedding anniversary.

I'm sure you will find a good deal on cruises, just be careful which section of the book shop you search for 'cruising', lol

Hope THIS helps


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

frogspawn said:


> [You will be very very lucky if you find a cruise company with a British crew, but don't worry about it to much. British officers is a plus. Carnival and Princess spring to mind as companies I haven't heard to much about - thats a good thing as I work on the dark side ad hear a lot of bad things about some companies.


Frogspawn- thanks for the reply. .......work on the dark side.......Intriguing!!!! :starwars:



suggsy said:


> Well done and congratulations on the 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> I'm sure you will find a good deal on cruises, just be careful which section of the book shop you search for 'cruising', lol
> 
> Hope THIS helps


Suggsy - thank you. 'Cruising' not a professional footballer or a golfer so don't know what you mean :hypocrite:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

25 years, well done :notworthy:

I've never managed to find anybody that would put up with me that long


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations on the 25 years, not had that much experience of cruises but I firstly would say don't take too much notice of the "cruise critic" type of website, they seem to be peopled by a lot of professional moaners- asking around friends and colleagues will give you a better picture. Obviously don't know what your tastes or budget are but here goes. The 4 cruises we have had have all been excellent in the main with one or two drawbacks:

1)Egypt Nile Cruise with Thomson small informal boats food good buffet style, bar, evening ents. most shore excursions included &the

sights of Egypt breathtaking.

2)Med. cruise on a small, relatively inexpensive ship with First Choice - Rome/Vatican on Easter Sunday!! Monte Carlo, Barcelona,Naples/Pompei etc. they tried really hard on all levels but ship was limited by size and quite old but still v. enjoyable.

3) Queen Mary 2 to the Carribean from Miami, the bad part was the nightmare of US immigration/airports. Cunard & QM2 - out of this world, we splashed out for a Princess Grill suite, food brilliant all staff wonderful (maitre d was a Brit and put us on hotel managers table one evening which is a bit of a treat only for very few passengers per voyage)lots to do on ship at sea lavish shows, planetarium! gym, spa etc.You are expected to dress up a bit but we enjoyed that after some trepidation on my part.Caribbean very much as you would expect but islands can get a bit " samey"

4)Royal Caribbean Legend of the Seas their oldest smallest ship but kept to a very good standard again all crew were very attentive, nothing too much trouble but pre-booking of anything on website v. difficult unlike Cunard. Dubai to Singapore via India,Phuket, KL. Visa situation with India a nightmare - 2 hour plus waiting in line on ship. disembarcation poorly organised - long lines,bad tempers etc. Food good not excellent,shows v.good but ship just not comparable with QM2, less formal if that is what you like.

Hope that is of some help,from talking to seasoned cruisers Princess and CelebrityX are very good.If like me you don't want other peoples kids on the rampage avoid the large "family friendly ships"


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> 25 years, well done :notworthy:
> 
> I've never managed to find anybody that would put up with me that long


Excatly what I was thinking, as we've had you for nearly 3 years :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Surprise her..


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Both my neighbours (each side!) go cruising at least twice a year.....yeah not like me, they are rolling in it :rofl:

Anyway, one lot enjoy the med cruises mainly because of the local stopovers and relatively local countries, the other mob started on the QE2 cruises (which where great apparently a few years ago) but now prefer the US cruises in the caribean....fly to Miami and cruise in total luxury, the only down side being the americans aboard :jump: sorry chaps....but you knew that was coming.

Both have been on the Nile cruises, and both had severe dysentry from completely different cruise companies :bad: must have been an extra not seen in the brochure :grin:

But both recommend without shadow of a doubt that you want a cabin with a veranda, or at very least picture windows......you can then tuck yourself away when needed and enjoy the view, fresh air, sun..whatever.

Me.....I hate cruises :rofl:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> 25 years, well done :notworthy:
> 
> I've never managed to find anybody that would put up with me that long


Thanks Bond - but at an early age I learnt about the RULES

1.The female always makes the rules

2.The rules are subject to change at any time without prior notification.

3.No male can possibly know all the rules.

4.If the female suspects the MALE know all the rules, she must immediately change some or all of the rules.

5.The female is never wrong.

6.If the female is wrong, it is due to a misunderstanding which was a result of something the male did or said wrong.

7.The male must apologize immediately for causing said misunderstanding.

8.The female may change her mind at any time.

9.The male must never change his mind without the express written consent of the female.

10.The female has every right to be angry or upset at any time.

11.The male must remain calm at all times unless the female wants him to be angry or upset.

12.The female must, under no circumstances, let the male know whether or not she wants him to be angry and/or upset.

13.The male is expected to mind read at all times.

14.Any attempt to document the rules could result in bodily harm.

15.If the female has PMS, all the rules are null and void.

16.The female is ready when she is ready.

17.The male must be ready at all time.

18.The male who doesn't abide by the rules can't take the heat, lacks backbone, and is a wimp.

Plus invested in those 'electrical gadgets' that give harmony to marriage

#

#

#

#

#

#

#

#

#

#

#

#

#

#

#








......


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

:black eye:



minkle said:


> Surprise her..


Minkle

She likes surprises :thumbsup: ...... and after dinner I could pick from either freezing to death in the sea, starving on an iceberg or being eaten by a polar bear


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PhilM said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > 25 years, well done :notworthy:
> ...


:lol: :lol:



sparky the cat said:


> Thanks Bond - but at an early age I learnt about the RULES
> 
> 1.The female always makes the rules


I never manage to get past that first one


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

handlehall said:


> Congratulations on the 25 years, not had that much experience of cruises but I firstly would say don't take too much notice of the "cruise critic" type of website, they seem to be peopled by a lot of professional moaners- asking around friends and colleagues will give you a better picture. Obviously don't know what your tastes or budget are but here goes. The 4 cruises we have had have all been excellent in the main with one or two drawbacks:
> 
> 1)Egypt Nile Cruise with Thomson small informal boats food good buffet style, bar, evening ents. most shore excursions included &the
> 
> ...


Thanks for that my friend :thumbsup: - plenty to think about there.

The perfect one would be number 1 - she's always wanted to see the pyramids, but I bl**dy hate flying :sweatdrop: - well not the flying, but the sudden stops that sometime happen


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> Both my neighbours (each side!) go cruising at least twice a year.....yeah not like me, they are rolling in it :rofl:
> 
> Anyway, one lot enjoy the med cruises mainly because of the local stopovers and relatively local countries, the other mob started on the QE2 cruises (which where great apparently a few years ago) but now prefer the US cruises in the caribean....fly to Miami and cruise in total luxury, the only down side being the americans aboard :jump: sorry chaps....but you knew that was coming.
> 
> ...


 :hi:

Me - I dont think cruises will be my bag either - but there are desires to be fulfilled  .


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Ah - the most important rule - all the others are just explainations for us slow males


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sparky the cat said:


> The perfect one would be number 1 - she's always wanted to see the pyramids, but I bl**dy hate flying :sweatdrop: - well not the flying, but the sudden stops that sometime happen


Drive :lol:

Not sure of the route but to somewhere in Southern Italy then a ferry to Crete/Cypress maybe then a ferry to Egypt across the Med. Then the Nile cruise - Simples :lol: My mate in the same boat as you hates flying and he drove to Crete so you can get that far in a car :lol:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > The perfect one would be number 1 - she's always wanted to see the pyramids, but I bl**dy hate flying :sweatdrop: - well not the flying, but the sudden stops that sometime happen
> ...


Not sure if the ol' Vectra could make it there and back. Maybe we'd have to return using these








From what I remember not the most comfortable of rides - and where would I plug the sat nav :dontgetit:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

No pyramids on Nile cruise - usually from Luxor to Aswan High dam so Giza would be an add-on, easy enough to do. Lots of companies do a variety of no-fly cruises from Southampton.

Forgot to mention in my original post, each Royal Caribbean ship includes a watch shop stocking extensive range of Omegas, Tags Citizens to name but a few and it would be your wedding anniversary! :jump:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

handlehall said:


> No pyramids on Nile cruise - usually from Luxor to Aswan High dam so Giza would be an add-on, easy enough to do. Lots of companies do a variety of no-fly cruises from Southampton.
> 
> Forgot to mention in my original post, each Royal Caribbean ship includes a watch shop stocking extensive range of Omegas, Tags Citizens to name but a few and it would be your wedding anniversary! :jump:


Thanks for the advice - watch shops onboard - no VAT and taxes I'll take orders and it may pay for the trip  .

Would be later in the year. On the weekend of our anniversary we are going to Scotland - to Murrayfield Stadium- to the Scotland England rugby. It was her idea :dntknw: still can surprise


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Just in case anyone is interested - we booked the cruise last week. I know the original thread started in February, never been the one to rush things :sleep1:

Its for the Western Med with P&O on the Oceania. Plenty of Brownie points with the 710. Back in the poor house - good job 25th wedding anniversaries done come around very often.

If anyone is thinking of the same, try Bolsover Cruise http://www.bolsovercruiseclub.co.uk/- really professional and the best price I could find anywhere


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Got back 2 weeks ago from OUR first cruise for our 40th wedding anniversary. Like you I dont do flying or go south of Sheffield

Went one week to outer Hebredies with National Trust for Scotland on the Spirit of Adventure 350 passengers.

Informal ,only had to put dress on one night for Captains do-food very good and plentiful but and a big but ,if you are miserable old sod like me you COULDNOT get a table for two so each meal in either of 2 food stations you were bound to sit with folks,some were great fun others well...you know.

Now trips -one to island of Saint Kilda -island on the edge of the world yeah right- 350 land on a deserted island(except for small usa base) getting on and off tenders from 10ooo tonner half hour queue each way -you getting the picture? we both 60 plus consider fairly agile and reasonable walkers etc 50% or more took it as floating care home.

Ship crew and service and organisation A1 BUT decide if you want a floating Las Vegas OR a select band of folks-having said that even the Hebredian Princess at 5grand a person -you know the one the Queen chartered for a recent special do! has about 100 souls on so peace and quiet and there either and monkey suits for that as well. Check out the Majestic Line .brilliant did it 2 years ago converted trawler -12 people around scot isles from Glasgow or Oban,stops fishing boats and asks to buy some catch -honest brilliant if you need more info pm and we can get the ladies to phone. Final opinion DONT GO CRISING unless only way to get to destinations you want to visit-pleased to say my dear married soul mate,sweetheart and best friend! is of the same opinion.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

all true




























:to_become_ :to_become_senile: :to_become_senile:

had to show old dears back to their cabins ,are we still in Scotland?? but all wearing rolex or omega, did have grat chat with French guy wearing a Lip chrono thought it was vintage but turned out to be one of the new Lips given with petrol coupons or something but cracking style. Had my Mido black doctors watch as day wear and gold roamer for evenings.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

aaaaaargh-just read you booked it :starwars: :shocking: :jawdrop:


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought you would like to see a picture of the Oceana after crossing the Bay of Biscay in a force 10










You will note that the window inline with the life boats, directly above the people on the dock is a wood colour. This is because a wave hit us and blew out the window to a cabin in which two elderly ladies were occupying. Further along on the same level, a window into the bar area was also blown out :lol: :lol: Enjoy your cruise. :lol:

Seriously we were on her on our second cruise and it did not put us off cruising, she is a nice ship, in fact we are on her in February next year in the Caribbean, now that is enjoyable, no outward customs, you check you luggage in at the airport of choice, and you don't see it untill it arrive in your cabin on board ship. If you want to get more info or meet up with fellow travellers try www.cruisecritic.co.uk hit the forums button and on there you will find reports on all sorts of cruise ships and didicated sections for P & O specifically and probably in the Roll call section your specific cruise. Or you can cliok on www.pocruises.co.uk click on community and again on there you will find details of Oceana and probably reports on previous cruises with the same or similar itinerary to your own.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> aaaaaargh-just read you booked it :starwars: :shocking: :jawdrop:


Just a little late - but a darn interesting read. Put it in the database for future reference.

The reasons we chose a big ship are three fold. 1 - having never been on a cruise not sure how we react to being cooked up for two weeks - so plenty of diversions. 2 - need to get somewhere hot for a while - but considering the weather at the moment cold stay at home. 3 - most importantly, wanted to try the 4 star hotel treatment as, like others, we have, due to financial circumstances, had to have staycatoins (the new buzz word huh) for many years consisting of camping, caravans and B and Bs - thought we treat ourselves for once.

By the way love the highlands and Islands - except maybe Skye, only time we've been rained like I've never seen it before. Best place I've been Fort William - the campsite under Ben Nevis - nice pub and restaurant on site. We tried for the summit of the Ben but the weather drove us down at the half way point - okay it was the aching legs, so the little bit of rain was a good excuse.

Cheers my friend :good:

George


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Benzowner said:


> I thought you would like to see a picture of the Oceana after crossing the Bay of Biscay in a force 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info - I'll keep the news away from the 710  = she takes pills going if going on the ferry :bad: .

I'll have a look a the websites = seems like a good idea - how did they get around the data protection act?

Cheers :good:

George


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Trip advisor site also does cruise ship reports from customers as well as hotels-anyway please let me /forum know how you get on-woill be most intersted-happy anniversary anyway


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive done loads of cruises the best holiday you can have if you are doing multi locations.ive been with p and o ,costa,thompson and some others and personally i reckon value for money and non stuffyness my vote has to be thompson.

luckily i live right by the best and cheapest broker of cruises in the uk so i get good deals, but trust me you wont find cheaper than this company and if you do he will match it.

http://www.gillscruise.com/

enjoy


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive done loads of cruises the best holiday you can have if you are doing multi locations.ive been with p and o ,costa,thompson and some others and personally i reckon value for money and non stuffyness my vote has to be thompson.
> 
> luckily i live right by the best and cheapest broker of cruises in the uk so i get good deals, but trust me you wont find cheaper than this company and if you do he will match it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info my friend - I've sent a PM

George


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sparky the cat said:


> she takes pills going if going on the ferry :bad: .


Good luck

Big M doesn't do well on any means of transport at all and pops travel sickness pills like no tomorrow :lol: but I think they addle her brains and she gets confused then she gets into all sorts of trouble. She wandered into a Mosque in Qatar airport and lit up a Marlboro thinking it was the smoking room but had taken the wrong turning, amongst other things was arrested at Singapore airport, thrown more wobblers than I can remember usually costing money to bale her out.

She especially doesn't like boats

:lol:


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > she takes pills going if going on the ferry :bad: .
> ...


She doesn't look very happy there at all.

I take it the sign didn't work :yucky: 

Try some Cream Crackers eaten dry, it can help.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > she takes pills going if going on the ferry :bad: .
> ...


Bond, your a brave man taking a photo at that time - my good 710 would have shoved the camera where the sun never shines if I did that ---sideways


----------

